
Safe Autonomy: Ensuring the Safety of On-Road Self-Driving Car Testing - georgecmu
https://safeautonomy.blogspot.com/2018/04/ensuring-safety-of-on-road-self-driving.html
======
oldgradstudent
Some great points. Philip Koopman was also recently interviewed on the Smart
Cars podcast.

[https://medium.com/smart-cars-a-podcast-about-autonomous-
veh...](https://medium.com/smart-cars-a-podcast-about-autonomous-
vehicles/smarter-cars-podcast-8ada58317b7c)

